# First try at a baby bass crankbait



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

in case you cant tell from the pics, i did a set of gold scales, then did the green, but made sure they didnt line up all the way. so there is some nice flashes of gold that peek through. in the green i mixed regular opaque green with some transparent olive green and a little white pearl. and i added some UV enhancer to the green only. (looks wicked in the black light but camera sucks too much to pic it up. ANYWAY to the main things that jump out at you when you see it.....my air brush started acting up so i didnt spray the lateral line. i used red and black sharpie to trace the gill plate. these are H2O crankbaits. As far as the lateral line goes....i was trying to come up with something thst didnt look horrible, but was unique. i thought about fishing (of course) and i know every time i get a hit (especially topwater) if feels like my heart skips a beat. so...i came up with a "flatline" and this is my first in my "Flatline Series" eventually i will make a stencle so thst they are all perfect. i put the origial hooks back on for now. i am cleaning the garage and i need to find the Mustad KVD short shank hooks i bought, then i will upgrade. the top twp are 5-8ft and the bottom two are 2-5ft. questions, comments, tips are all welcome. the more feedback i get the more i learn.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

looks great!


----------

